# BPC - Burns Philp and Company



## chicken (9 January 2005)

This stock should start moving soon....any comments?


----------



## Fleeta (9 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Start moving? It's already been moving nicely in the past few years...I think you are right, it should crack the dollar mark this year, provided they don't do anything stupid with the war chest they built up last year.

How far away from establishing dividend policy do you think they are?


----------



## chicken (10 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

IT has to go through 92c which is the resistance...speaking to my broker here in NZ he says the same as you it should break the $1...to go towards $1.50...I* think that Graham Hart who owns 52% of the shares will make this company rise even further...he is one smart dud...has a degree in accountancy to otago University...but started off as Panelbeater here in Hamilton...I feel they may annouce a Div. this year to show the goodwill to the shareholders..his friend ERIC WATSON who is also a shareholder in this group is also very,very,very wealthy and one never knows what they are cooking up but I saw one of his last venture go from 30c....to $25..the Whicoulls group..I feel he will get going this year again..the money they got for their spices and yeast I think it was $1.9 billion  they reduced debt and are now in a very healthy finacial position to buy new businesses...It certainly saved this group and he is the right man for the job...does not tolerate passengers...marvelous for the shareholders.... :


----------



## silent knight (10 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Possibly good for long term but note that in the very short term the last high was lower than the previous high   and the last low just scraped in above the previous low.   The growth appears to have dropped short term momentum


----------



## chicken (10 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

This maybe so...but see their anouncement which should be out within a week..yes for longterm...but growth yes for that as well...this stock will supprise and I feel this group has the potential to rise to $1.50....their turnover in $$$ terms could be as high as $4billion $$$$$$...so wait and see after all it will supprise...and then HI HO UP SHE GOES..... :bong:


----------



## DTM (10 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

I have to agree with chicken.   

BPC has been on my radar because of the charts and have also bought into it.  25 contracts of call options that is.

 :bong:


----------



## DTM (10 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Oops... sorry, that was supposed to be 30 contracts


----------



## silent knight (10 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Enthusiasm and hope are good to see,    but dont spend your money on them. I wouldn't buy now, at least not until its established its present low. Even then I'd be cautious.


----------



## chicken (10 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

This stock will supprise...more volume is going through..do your research but its the old GOODMAN FIELDER COMPANY...they certainly have got good product range...I feel we will get supprise.... :


----------



## chicken (10 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Also wanted to mention its Australians biggest food manufacturer...so its not a small operation...has upside potential....PLUS longterm its a must.....


----------



## tech/a (10 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Think its a bit early technically.


----------



## GreatPig (10 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Taking a longer term view, it looks to me to be at the peak of one of its periodic cycles. If it continues in the same vein, I wouldn't be surprised to see the price fall down to 70 cents or lower. And the current formation looks a little like a reversal pattern.

I'd certainly be waiting to see what happens before buying.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## chicken (11 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

One of the broking houses are saying NEXT STOP is $1.15....re coming back to 70c..well we can dream about it as a wall of money is hitting the market and the likelyhood of this share coming down is like saying its giong to rain everyday in QUEENSLAND...not very likely..as the company is in a healthy finacial situation...and their debt level is now very low to the fompany I think its 25% to assets...they are turning over something in the vecinity of $3.5 billon...after all they are Australians largest food manufacturer...like oil..you need them... :  :aus:


----------



## chicken (14 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

BPC spiked yesterday...check it out it was 3c higher and next stop $1.15 as per broker recomendation...this stock will suprise as most of the debts are paid..so, much higher profits...will reflect in the share price could go as high as $1.50......as soon as it gets through 90c today which it looks to achieve...check out the depth...looks good today results should be in soon :


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Chicken.

Thats not a spike.Its simply normal price action.
Trading above 90c would generate interest from the market and that may well happen.


----------



## chicken (14 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

It spiked on share volume...check it Tech/a


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Aw yeh but not that exciting much bigger spike in August and has been a few since with little influence.


----------



## RichKid (14 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Taking a longer term view, it looks to me to be at the peak of one of its periodic cycles. If it continues in the same vein, I wouldn't be surprised to see the price fall down to 70 cents or lower. And the current formation looks a little like a reversal pattern.
> I'd certainly be waiting to see what happens before buying.
> Cheers,
> GP



Agree  with you GP from a buying point of view that would be the best opportunity chartwise, I'd buy on the upswing once it hits the trend line somewhere below 70c. 
If 90c becomes support after a breakout it may be a different story.


----------



## chicken (14 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

I love dreamers dont we all...70c or below I like to see that its support is 85c..and the day you will see it at 70c or below is when the market will crash so keep hoping LOLOLOLO :grenade:


----------



## RichKid (14 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

I'm not committed to BPC eitherway so if it holds the support shown in tech's chart and breaks through to new highs that's fine with me. Or it may just fall to support mentioned, I'm just watching the chart, no drama- the trend could very well change but there's not evidence of that yet. I'm not considering fundamentals in that view.


----------



## chicken (14 January 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Great stuff RICH KID...


----------



## chicken (3 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

its finaly..breached the 90c...and now its towards $1.15...I sound like Ronald Trump...he said on TV..man I am good..LOLOLOLOLOLOI


----------



## chicken (5 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Well, BPC even suprise the forcasters and came in better by $10million $$$$ it was all in the shares magazine before XMAS..so it paid me to read about what is likely going to happen...there is still at least 40%..in this share or even more depending what they are wanting to buy...Mr.Graham HART came from Zero....to hero status in Australia..and I say job well done....we may even see a div..in the near future and the debt they have of $700million is now very managable...we may even see some other company wanting to buy them,...after all BPC..is Australians largest food manufacturer...And there are some companies looking at Australia..pay enough money for Mr.Harts stake and a takeover is a great posibility he owns 51%..of it so we may get some more supprises jet but all positve for BPC..and for us shareholders..read in my posts who Graham Hart is..I feel $2 could be a possibility...they have got 16000 staff..a big operation...read their last report its all there


----------



## chicken (8 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

BPC..hitting $1...on its way to a higher price..Mr Graham Hard certainly showed the market he can pull it off what ever he puts his mind too...they are on an acquisition trail..maybe they will be taken over but knowing Mr Hart..he is a tough customer he has something up his sleeve..maybe they are looking in aquireing some business from Pamelat..possible.. I know that when he managed Whicoulls...his share price went from 30c...wait for it, to $24 DOLLARS..so what I read,it said that BPC will supprise..after all 7 years ago everyone thought they will go under...just the opposite occured..its getting stronger by the year...they are Australians largest food manufacturers and my favourite UNCLE TOBYS...good buying at these levels


----------



## chicken (10 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

STILL going along niecly...lots of buyers and lots of sellers...doing their 1/2 cent shuffle, read their report..they are looking for aquasitions..and knowing MR.HART...when he moves all hell will brake loose with the share price...I am just waiting for it and the CEO said they are looking....this share price will supprise as he has a big NZ following...and he is a champion dealmaker..believe it....The BANKERS LOVE HIM, BECAUSE HE IS JUST GOOD WITH WHAT HE DOES ,NZ only public billionaire..he owns 52% of BPC...he bought BPC as high as $2.30...and knowing MR HART he wants it back near that mark..


----------



## Warren Buffet II (10 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> The BANKERS LOVE HIM, BECAUSE HE IS JUST GOOD WITH WHAT HE DOES ,NZ only public billionaire..he owns 52% of BPC...he bought BPC as high as $2.30...and knowing MR HART he wants it back near that mark..





  $2.30 uhmmm   

1) 0.3 million profit in 6 months
2) sales down by 300 millions from last year
3) They improved some profit from money on the sale of businesses 774 millions.

I hardly can see them closing to $1.00.

Regards,


----------



## chicken (10 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

yeah, thats your oppinion but 7 years ago what I SAID HAPPENED..YOU ARE A SCEPTIC BUT THESE ARE FACTS ..WHICH HAD HAPPENED..I KNOW the facts  you apperently dont..DO you understand the business we are talking about I bet you dont I have followed the man career and asked me and you might learn something..its been to $1..so where is your problem..I bet you dont know the product range they also turn over $500 million in NZ..so before you say anything read some reports on the subject and what I POSTED are the full facts..read their last report and you may find what I SAID ,IS SO..GOODMANFIELDER which is owned by Burns PHILP..IS THE BUSINESS..I  FEEL you should sit down and read before you post..this share will supprise you better believe it speak to a broker he may tell you how this company reinvented itself..there is a saying in AUSTRALIA..MR HART...CAME FROM ZERO TO HERO STATUS ..he invested once 200 MILLION DOLLARS..WHICH WENT DOWN TO 3MILLION DOLLARS WHICH ARE NOW WORTH 1.3 BILLION...he controlls 52% of shares in the company so if you dont know well asked


----------



## chicken (10 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Also I MEANT TO POST THEIR PROFIT THIS YEAR WITHOUT THE business which they have sold will come in for the full year at $365million...so go back to the report and reread it you may find you missed something


----------



## doctorj (11 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Chicken, I appreciate your contribution to the forum, you're definately an asset to the community and your exhuberant style is enjoyable, however, you don't need to type in caps all the time. 

Caps means your shouting; it makes it very difficult to read easy.  I understand you really want to get the weight of your point across, but the best way to do that is backing up your arguement with fact and research - something you've also proven your willingness to do.


----------



## chicken (11 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Its that new computer key board which I am trying to get used to,,,sorry about using capital letters


----------



## Warren Buffet II (11 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Also I MEANT TO POST THEIR PROFIT THIS YEAR WITHOUT THE business which they have sold will come in for the full year at $365million...so go back to the report and reread it you may find you missed something




Chicken,

Look, I am not interested in this kind of companies, maybe you are right so I hope you have a happy investment.

Regards,

WFII


----------



## chicken (11 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Its trading around $1 now and rising....Buffet you said you are not intrested in a company such as this this maybe so but a lot of people are they are turning over $3.6 BILLION so its Australian largest food manufacturer..with a hugh upside believe it...


----------



## Warren Buffet II (11 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Its trading around $1 now and rising....Buffet you said you are not intrested in a company such as this this maybe so but a lot of people are they are turning over $3.6 BILLION so its Australian largest food manufacturer..with a hugh upside believe it...




3.6 Billions     today?


----------



## Warren Buffet II (11 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				Warren Buffet II said:
			
		

> 3.6 Billions     today?




BPC 

Market Capitalisation 2,011.5 mil  @0.99/share

2,011.5 mil = 2 billions

Regards,


----------



## chicken (11 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

I said their turnover...what they sell per year is $3.6billion in merchandise...I hope you understand what I say...they got on memory 2.2 billion shares and MR HART owns 1.2 billion shares....you are right their they are valued by the market at $2.2 billion.....


----------



## Warren Buffet II (17 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Its trading around $1 now and rising....Buffet you said you are not intrested in a company such as this this maybe so but a lot of people are they are turning over $3.6 BILLION so its Australian largest food manufacturer..with a hugh upside believe it...




Chicken,

I have been reading about this company and I have a couple of questions for you:

Why did they sell the Tone Brothers, Inc. and the Yeast and Bakery Ingredients Group?

Have they ever paid any dividends to the ordinary shares?

Regards,

WBII


----------



## chicken (17 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

As I understand it from Graham....they sold because they wanted to concentrate their efforts in the Pacific region and Goodmanfielder presented the opportunity to do just that,,their return are better on the sales in %..and the yeast and Spieces did not return as much as their present business..Goodmanfielder will show a profit of $359million..there abouts..whereby by selling the herbs and spieces..and yeast business they could free up money which would be better served eg. UNCLE TOBY..they are producing a wider range of products with a better return in profits %..re dividents Goodmanfielder used to pay 7c a share and we should see a divident being paid within the next 12 months..after all Graham needed the time to revitalise this company...he is a fully qualified Accountant..his degree is from Otago university..he started his career as a panelbeater...and he panelbeated Burns Philp back into shape...they are looking for a local acquasition but want say who they are looking at..Graham Hart likes to supprise his shareholders..he is one smart young businessman..I have followed his career the last 25 years..he is one KIWI who has the magic


----------



## chicken (22 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

THe share price is holdig well ,thought I might get a few more at 96c...but does not look like it..should see some action soon..brokers recommendation is $1.15...but seems to take a while before it will get there, it will...its just time...seems to be good as a longterm hold...any comments from the board...I feel it will supprise as soon as Mr,Hart starts his move...better in than out is my feeling...


----------



## Warren Buffet II (23 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> THe share price is holdig well ,thought I might get a few more at 96c...but does not look like it..should see some action soon..brokers recommendation is $1.15...but seems to take a while before it will get there, it will...its just time...seems to be good as a longterm hold...any comments from the board...I feel it will supprise as soon as Mr,Hart starts his move...better in than out is my feeling...




Hi Chicken,

I have been following this company since I saw this thread and I do not share your enthusiasm on this company because:

1) I really do not see a good support at 96c, if you check the market depth for BPC we will see a lot of sales from 97c and above. So I guess 1.15 is too optimistic.

2) My guess is this company will go down to 90c, it is only my guess, I could be wrong.

Regards,

WBII


----------



## chicken (23 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

THIS MAYBE SO...BUT WATCH THE SHARE PRICE GO AS SOON AS mr.HART WILL DO HIS NEXT DEAL WHICH I understand will not be far off,,,they have got $1.8 billion to spent and this is an ontrepernerial company with very good cash flow and as I said...watch Mr.Harts next move and you would understand why I  say what I feel...this one is ready to pounce..They are NOT passive better believe it I saw what this man can do in business...he pulls the rabbit out of the hat...see how he managed to bring this company into positive cashflow..and profits of $359million this year..its Australians largest FOOD MANUFACTURING business...read the full report not just the profit from the yeast and herb business....these are intresting times for BURNS PHILP believe it..and the profit you spoke about was Yeast,and the herb business they sold ....but Goodman Fielder is a large operation with at least 16000 employees...and the profit for that division should be around $359millon profit...Intresting business this one..but read the report its all there


----------



## chicken (23 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

THERE is also the problem of a shortsell...6 million shares..the broker who did that will have to work hard to deliver..may loose a lot of money as this stock is now respectable through the aquasition of Goodman Fielder..and going down a lot..maybe ,but I feel its up ,the brokers recomendation is $1.15...and that has not altered...


----------



## Warren Buffet II (24 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Hi Chicken,

I have run a value model for this company and the result is that the "correct" valuation for this company is $0.68.

It is interesting because I think there is potencial here but there are a lot of people selling this stock and I do not why?

Regards,

WBII


----------



## chicken (24 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Valuation...you mean asset base..big difference, I am not sure if you are trying to be smart, it will not work the brokers recomendation are $1.15....see what they earn...if you sold short well it will cost you because Mr.HART owns 52%...not only that he is a personal friend of MR,Watson who happened to be also a Billionaire who could privatise this company..you just dont know ,as I said this company will supprise and what you are posting is no relevence to the share price...they have got 16000 emploees...which other company in Australia employs so many people except the big ones and Goodman Fielder happened to be a very large concern..dont go short you may regret it..I certainly would not ,thats for sure..this share price will be about the same as Goodmann Fielder was I say about $1.50...see what they sell and see their earnings..what other concern came back from the brink..they are making $$$$$...forcast is for $359million for the full year..


----------



## chicken (24 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

You mentioned a lot of people selling...well there is a lot of people buying..I just feel you are trying to play..well play I trade..thats the difference


----------



## chicken (24 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

You mentioned correct valuation...what would you understand about that have you ever heared of GOODWILL..that comes into the equasion...they said they had  69c..in cash...if you know the valuation well you must be a smart trader...its the profit you generate and the product you sell is important not the money you hold in cash...as I said sell if you want to buy if you want to but you cant have it both ways I bought..like my ZFX which I have been recommended when they were $2.23..now $3.18..and also going up...BPC...will also reach its goal...this is NOT the OLD BURNS PHILP..but a very dynamic company..they fired 300 managers in the last 12 months passengers are not wanted..with MR HART you got to give 100%..so go back and study a bit more you certainly are barking up the wrong tree believe it..there is not much I dont understand about MR.HART..but he be one of the smartest negotiator I have come across..he w2ent from ZERO to HERO in that company..its just people like you who DONT KNOW what they are all about I know and who cares who sells..but there is a questin of 6 million shares a dummy sold short, and he will bleed...I dont feel sorry for that trader or broker..he just got it wrong ..right


----------



## taurus (24 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Hey guys....new here, very much into shares but don't have a great technical knowledge to support my trading.  I guess what I'm trying to say is I'm here to learn   

My question regarding BPC (which i bought around 59c), is what's the go with the 6-million short-sell.  Can you explain the term/significance in the case of BPC?

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## chicken (24 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

SHORTSELL..Is a term used by brokers who sell shares they dont have hoping to buy at a lower price for delivery...one way of going broke..if the share price keeps going up the trader or broker has only limited time to deliver stock which he sold but did not have so he has to enter the market and buy these shares at market priced..thereby fulfilling his delivery obligation..those 6 million shares were sold but the trader had no shares...one way of loosing a lot of money..sometimes it works but when it does not look out...it costs you the seller


----------



## Warren Buffet II (24 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Hi Chicken,

It is alright, I understand your point of view, as I said before I see potencial in this company but at the moment I see a big brick    of selling happening around 98c, so why would someone buy this share just to seat and wait?

I could be wrong and tomorrow the price could jump over $1, so for now I am getting good return from other sources and soon as I see some movements I will jump in but I do not see anything happening soon.



> they fired 300 managers in the last 12 months passengers are not wanted




Additioanlly, reading your comments I found the one above more in the risky side than in the safe side. If you said bye to 300 of your manager that already know the business, how long do you need to get the new 300 to know the business?

WBII


----------



## chicken (25 February 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

I THINK, you find GOODMAN fielder needed cleaning up the managers needed  fireing as they created work and expenses something of the order of $200 million and managers are diam a dozen there are enough bright people who can do the job asked MR HART he knows how to get 100% out of people...I have managed businesses and its easy to create the managers you want..THEY DO IT MR.HARTS WAY OR THEY ARE OUT THE DOOR..it works a treat believe me..the old school tie forget it..this is the new way of running a business...its the workers he did not fire..he gives incentivese to them and they love him...he has turned this company on its head..I AM an old shareholder of GOODMAN FIELDER..AND i always knew they needed someone like MR HART to bring this company back so the shareholder got a quid NOT MANAGEMENT...THATs what I LIKE about this situation...he certainly has done the right thing...for the shareholders...and workers...its like oil...you need food...managers are created through good covenance and if you put a spoon in a cup you see how far the water rose...well thats how much a manager is worth..workers are the important part..managers are just supervisours..to see that its done right...can easly be taught..and MR HART managed BURNS PHILP WITH 28 managers...so what do you need 300 managers who for the most of the created nothing...If the truth is known 50 would have been plenty..after all MR HART knows he started as a panelbeater became a printer and the studied and got a proper degree as a ACCOUNTANT..so these are his  qualification for the job..he owns 52% of THE shares of BURNS PHILP..NOT BAD FOR SOMEONE WHO STARTED WITH NOTHING 30 YEARS AGO


----------



## chicken (3 March 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

well, I said it will move who did not believe that..something could also been up have not worked it out...but forward and upward..its happening..


----------



## tech/a (3 March 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Technical update.


----------



## chicken (3 March 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Tech/a...the graph says it all..I rest my case


----------



## chicken (5 March 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Intresting development...NZ DAIRY company who is owned by Rankcorporation..who is owned by MR G HART..is up for negotiation..just read it in the NZ paper on the computer..It says MR.G HART will perhaps take the profit..bought for 60 million dont quote me I think those were the figures and its valued now at 600 million dollars...plus...MR G HART just cant help but make money...they distribute the anchor brand in NZ and world wide...now what would he do with that much cash in his back pocket...maybe buy out the shareholders in BURNS PHILP...or use that for our next big purchase  intresting thought dont you agree..as the share price started moving intresting developments are taking place...we may see something soon in the finacial times here not bad for a man who started his career as panelbeater now a fully qualified accountant..and BILLIONAIRE


----------



## chicken (8 March 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Intresting development...this morning on channel 7...on shares BURNS PHILP had the endorsement by brokers...and was at 8.15 am...its a BUY..as I said before I like it myself I bought shares,,its cheap at $1.04...should be around $1.50...make your own research..also they said its a defensive stock..this group is coming alive because its still UNDERVALUED...


----------



## chicken (10 March 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

A few shares sold and bought today..will steadily climb...lots of action to come, Brokers are now recomending to get into this stock..could also be in line for a takeover as it is Australias biggest food manufacturer


----------



## chicken (16 March 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Intresting read on Mr.G.Hart...his dairy company may be sold to Miguel..if he does not get the food company in   Ausie...well he might even go for us BPC..he has got the cloud and the BANKERS behind him...read all about it on www.stuff.co.nz   Mr.G Hart who is worth 1 to 2 billion could retire and go fishing the rest of his life not bad for someone who started his career as panelbeater now Qualified as ACCOUNTANT...he went from zero to hero in Australia..keep watching this share as supprises are in store...


----------



## chicken (18 March 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Looks as if this is now going to happen..read my last post..I wonder what will happen to us as G HART owns 52% of BPC...intresting developments taking place...


----------



## chicken (28 March 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Intresting article in the NZ HERALD....MR.Hart now a highly respected businessman in Australia..MORE FUNDS ARE FOLLOWING HIM INTO bpc...DEBT REeduced to a managable level...and he will be making as much as 700 millon  on the sale of Diary assets...food is getting an intrest now...after talking to my broker...$1.50... very possible...   one to watch..will not fly up as ZFX did but a steady earner with potential..will steadily climb...I have got 100k shares so every 1 cent...is $1000....more bought in at 87 cents....but a share for my retirement.....also a possibility of takeover if Mr.HART sells his 52%...as he would then be worth $2 billion dollars...not bad for a person who started his lifes career as a panelbeater...now fully qualified Accountant...to Otago University...he may want to get bigger or sell out eitherway its a win,win situation for BPC shareholders....BPC made $205 million for 6 months...should finish up around $430 million profit for the year...one to watch...chicken


----------



## chicken (29 March 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Read my last post...intresting ,its happening..$1.50...my next target


----------



## chicken (11 April 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Well,it looks as if MR.HART  has done the deal re his dairy company $700 million coming his way,with MIGUEL  the philipine business man who is in the run for the foodland business in Australia....he may even look at BPC...as it fits into his business empire...BPC...is now ,due to the merger with GOODMANFIELDER the largest food manufacturer with turnover of $3.5 billion and profits of $400 million...my prediction are bearing fruit...or Mr Hart..will buy more of his stock as the company is going from strenth to strength..depending how it pans out my feeling is the stock will appreciate sooner than later..as buying should start in this stock, its a defensive stock if the market came back...I am invested in this company and holding 100k shares....my target $1.50......any comments


----------



## taurus (13 April 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Well,it looks as if MR.HART  has done the deal re his dairy company $700 million coming his way,with MIGUEL  the philipine business man who is in the run for the foodland business in Australia....he may even look at BPC...as it fits into his business empire...BPC...is now ,due to the merger with GOODMANFIELDER the largest food manufacturer with turnover of $3.5 billion and profits of $400 million...my prediction are bearing fruit...or Mr Hart..will buy more of his stock as the company is going from strenth to strength..depending how it pans out my feeling is the stock will appreciate sooner than later..as buying should start in this stock, its a defensive stock if the market came back...I am invested in this company and holding 100k shares....my target $1.50......any comments




I've been slack with my shares in both trading/forums/other research lately - glad someone's on the ball!  Nice updates.

Definitely still a stock to watch, will be great to see how it all plays out.

T.


----------



## chicken (16 April 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

At present prices good buying opportunity...this one will go higher..good cashflow...largest foodmanufacturer...could become a takeovertarget as SH price too cheap....


----------



## Warren Buffet II (10 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

This stock is going down and I predicted a share price of 66c, I'll wait and see what happens.

Check this article about it:

http://www.finance.news.com.au/story/0,10166,15235205-462,00.html


----------



## chicken (10 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

WARREN, their cash assets per share is 69cents...if it goes down to what you say I SHALL be buying heaps..read the article again..and you find they are making profits...going forward..they are a big group...and will do well in the future..UNCLE TOBY UP..OILS & margarines up...profit up from $3.8 million to $29.6 million they say it will be the same as last year..well they had to get rid of a lot of DEADWOOD...and by the end of the year the picture will look much more healthy....Management are satisfied with their results....as the group will even produce for inhouse brands....but not at GIVEAWAY prices..be assured MR Hart is NO FOOL..he allready proofed that


----------



## chicken (10 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Warren, the brokers are trying to sell it down but ample support here..11 million so far....if Mr Watson..starts buying who is a Billionaire and also shareholder of this group between Mr Hart and Mr Watson..they have the $$$ to buy the group and at 66 cents...well you dream because of those two they would buy every share they could lay hands on..thats why I doubt your prediction...now there are about 5 different articles on the results...and you know they all say something different...I know a little bit more about the CEO..and he is a tough coocy believe it...As far as cash...and results read what SP said....its positive...they have the capacity to produce the goods...only a group such as this will get the order from WOOLWORTHS...or COLES for that matters as their range is tremendous..AustraliaNS LARGEST food manufacturer;


----------



## taurus (10 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Glad someone else has a positive take on the news/article.

Several other articles tell a similar story, but aren't as grim.

HeraldSun 

The Australian (down the bottom) 

But check this out, see what you make of it
UBS on Burns Philp 

More reading, I know - but it's good to take every piece of news here/in the paper with a grain of salt...if not a different paper altogether


----------



## Warren Buffet II (10 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> between Mr Hart and Mr Watson..they have the $$$ to buy the group and at 66 cents...well you dream because of those two they would buy every share they could lay hands on




Well, BPC was 0.560 a year ago


----------



## chicken (10 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

So what ,I was a year younger as well...everything changes what the price was a year ago means B all....see what UBS said there price is $1.07 target...what I said is so...Mr.Watson who lives in London has pi9les of money so has Mr Hart...both are very wealthy induviduals....and are buddies...from way back...as I said 66c...just a dream...


----------



## chicken (10 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				Warren Buffet II said:
			
		

> Well, BPC was 0.560 a year ago




Warren, you may not have done your homework....BPC  owed $2.5 billion when the share price was that low...they repayed $1.8 Billion reducing their debt to $700 million ,their earning ,I meant profit   after restructuring this year will be in the order of $110 million which could be much higher than this as per their statement....next year they estimate their earnings,I meant profit to be over $200 million climeming to $ 400 million....as this company is now effectively the old Goodmanfielder operation which as I said before is Australians largest food manufacturing company...after all the Chairman Mr Hart who revitalised this company owns 51%..something in the order of 1.2 billion shares..Mr Hart has proved to the investors ,he is one tough negotiator..BPC would have gone down the gurgler had it not been for him...I have seen him operate and he has got my support he is one tough boss but tops in what he does..And his close friend is Mr Watson also a Billionaire in his own right so between these two they can buy the show and these are the facts...I mean you saw the brokers trying to sell the shares down today...well the support was there and in fact they increased by 1.5 cents...Who bought the shares.???..I am sure we will see further support in this stock as they are now looking of equireing more food producing companies..and there gearing has now come down to a very aceptible level which before was not the case...and that is the reason the stock is supported...In fact they could pay all debts within the next two years but that would be to coservative...so they are looking for companies to buy to grow further.......and I have every confidence in Mr Hart and company...after all he knows how to make money..one of the best I ever saw he proved it when he bought BPC 8 years ago


----------



## chicken (14 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Shorts on the ASX have nearly disappeared....so traders must feel stock will rise...UBS...has a big BUY, Maquarie has a big buy....looking at $1.07


----------



## dutchie (14 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Chicken - since early March this stock has been going down.

Looking at the charts this trend looks like it could continue - possibly down to 60c.

To say that its going to $1.07 seems very hopeful.

For your sake I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## chicken (14 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Read what I said..Dutchie there is hugh support and also the shorts have gone from 6million shares to 2 millon...if they thought 60c was possible would they closed their position...no ,they think we have reached the bottom...its now a different situation...they reduced their debt to a commercial reality...and its not me who says $1.07...but UBS,Maquarie, and some of the other advisers...but we can all dream...


----------



## taurus (15 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

watching closely, & still holding bpc

appreciate the commentary as always chicken, hoping to see it hit 1.00+ too.  tidy profit for those who got in early


----------



## silent knight (16 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Isn't it annoying to see a share not doing what it is told! 
Doesn't it read the posts? Maybe its looking at its chart instead.


----------



## chicken (16 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Read what I said to Warren...thats why the stock will not go down further...Do your research before you make statements such as these...in fact I heared they may even list back in NZ...which is a good idea...as Goodmann Fielder came from NZ...Food manufacturing in a scale as theirs costs a lot of money to establish...after all their sales are OVER $2.5 billion...


----------



## silent knight (16 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Why is it going down? Simple. There are legitimate worries.
http://finance.news.com.au/story/0,10166,15235205-462,00.html
No amount of head-banging changes facts.


----------



## chicken (16 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

There are 7 articles written about this subject and everyone has a different opinion on the subject when you read it again in fact the figures are quite good at least they are profitable..and will so in future because of their operation...super funds are buying...


----------



## chicken (25 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Risen by 2.5c today...annyone with anny ideas why????


----------



## chicken (28 May 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Now 90c...risen by 2 cents...and intrest returning to this stock...April was a months were the market went down even the fundsmanagers said that they had a negative return...should brighten up for the time being....back to $1 plus....


----------



## chicken (18 June 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

I just noticed ALL THE SHORTS HAVE GONE only stock where the shortsells have disapeared...something is up...price should be going north...waiting for more news.....see ASX shortsells


----------



## mista200 (7 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

It seems the price isnt in a hurry?
 Should i buy?????? im currently considering...also any chance of BPC paying dividends again?


----------



## DTM (7 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

BPC's looking good to me too.  It seems like pressures building to go up because its been in a tight range.    

Maybe there's an announcement coming.


----------



## taurus (7 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

anyone care to speculate further as to whether to buy/hold/accumulate more?  purely speculation and wont be taken as advice of course 

anyone? chicken?

i do have a substantial holding in it, and am genuinely interested to hear people's opinions.

T


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				taurus said:
			
		

> anyone care to speculate further as to whether to buy/hold/accumulate more?  purely speculation and wont be taken as advice of course
> 
> anyone? chicken?
> 
> ...



Taurus....I am afraid I am in the same boat..I am waiting for the announcements which look at their calender..I am not selling because its to close to their reporting date and knowing MR.Hart....it will be good so hang in there to at least the reports thats what I am doing now...could have made money faster elswere but just have to wait it will be not for long.....because one never knows what Mr.HART will do...he plays his cards close to his chest...


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Taurus....I am afraid I am in the same boat..I am waiting for the announcements which look at their calender..I am not selling because its to close to their reporting date and knowing MR.Hart....it will be good so hang in there to at least the reports thats what I am doing now...could have made money faster elswere but just have to wait it will be not for long.....because one never knows what Mr.HART will do...he plays his cards close to his chest...



Just found an article that Mr.Hart sold his dairy assets to Fonterra and they are so happy to have the ANCHOR brand back....looks like Mr.Hart will have $775million $$$ in his account to spend....very soon we might see BPC benefit as Mr.Hart will expand the company...he is still a young person of about in his 40 I think 47 but dont quote me as I am not a 100% sure


----------



## taurus (8 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

interesting news re: Fonterra/Anchor....thanks for that chicken.  keep us posted  :bier:


----------



## Fleeta (8 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> but dont quote me as I am not a 100% sure




Man, that line made me laugh...does that mean that you were 100% sure about everything else that you posted??

I hold BPC and have since I bought at 52c a while back.


----------



## chicken (9 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				Fleeta said:
			
		

> Man, that line made me laugh...does that mean that you were 100% sure about everything else that you posted??
> 
> I hold BPC and have since I bought at 52c a while back.



I read this in the NZ herald business section....MR HART is in his 40th or middle 40th year..I have not asked for his age..but the rest I posted is a 100% correct....as far as Fonterra in NZ..yes the sale will go through as the ANCHOR brand is one of the best known brands around...asked anny POM and they all eaten NZ butter in britain....also Fonterra had to divest as it had something todo with the business in NZ...but now can have it back..MR.HART only made about $550 million on the deal...he is just tiny....after all he started in the 1980 with $30k...and now worth only over $1 billion plus $$...same as Eric Watson his best friend....so I just admire an astute person like Mr HART...not bad for a person who started his job as a panelbeater...qualiefied as Accountant learnt printing...and now the big chief of BURNS PHILP


----------



## skin (9 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Read thread and started researching - WBC has this co on current pe x  50.6 with pe x 22 in 2006 - will keep an eye on it for drop in share price - Graeme Hart is the "man" behind this company -


----------



## chicken (9 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				skin said:
			
		

> Read thread and started researching - WBC has this co on current pe x  50.6 with pe x 22 in 2006 - will keep an eye on it for drop in share price - Graeme Hart is the "man" behind this company -



Read what was posted..share valuation is 89 cents....so you talk about a price drop..well I say price will rise as their profits are going to be better than the market expected.....we know Mr G.Hart owns 53% of the company post us something of intrest than what the brokers say...


----------



## chicken (9 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

I just checked the NZ business section of www.stuff.co.nz and yes he sold but at the same time retained his holding and he will develop the dairy products anyway read it if you are intrested....he is a great deal maker...may even put it into Bpc....something will give and Mr Hart seems allways intrested to help or asisst the shareholder....


----------



## taurus (10 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I just checked the NZ business section of www.stuff.co.nz and yes he sold but at the same time retained his holding and he will develop the dairy products anyway read it if you are intrested....he is a great deal maker...may even put it into Bpc....something will give and Mr Hart seems allways intrested to help or asisst the shareholder....




It's a very good read for those following...you can find the article here 

Found this today (July Bloomberg article)..

Graeme Hart, the chairman of Burns Philp & Co., is worth an estimated *NZ$2 billion*. Burns Philp is Asia's biggest baking company. Owen Glenn, chairman of container shipping company OTS Logistics Group, was next with NZ$1.4 billion.

...someone's good for a loan


----------



## chicken (21 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				taurus said:
			
		

> It's a very good read for those following...you can find the article here
> 
> Found this today (July Bloomberg article)..
> 
> ...



Found an article in the financial news It says taking stock.... Credit Suisse First Boston has upgraded its call from neutral to OUTPERFORM after the shares lagged the benchmark S&P/ASX200 index. Since July 11 the shares have shed 1.6% while the index has risen 5.1% CSFBs 12 months total projected returns for BURNS Philp is 17.3%.


----------



## taurus (21 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Thanks for that update chicken, at least CSFB have a positive outlook.  I'll need to do some more digging/get an AFR subscription lol!

Found a great Graeme Hart article yesterday, which is worth a look.  Particularly for the anti-Hart bandwagon  
Click me


----------



## pokerset (21 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

does anyone know if Hart's investment vehicle's takeover of the paper co. is going to effect BPC in any way


----------



## chicken (22 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				taurus said:
			
		

> Thanks for that update chicken, at least CSFB have a positive outlook.  I'll need to do some more digging/get an AFR subscription lol!
> 
> Found a great Graeme Hart article yesterday, which is worth a look.  Particularly for the anti-Hart bandwagon
> Click me



You got that wrong there is no anti HART bandwagon...Mr Gaynor is a very reputable Finance journalist highly respected I may add...as far as buying Carter Holt...re read what Mr Gaynor said...Mr Hart is an Accountant his degree is a Otago University degree and he knows that his purchase is half price what it should be there are a hugh amount of assets there as Carter Holt the management like Goodman Fielder when he took over needed a complete overhaul..as I know Mr Hart he is the right man to shake these managers out of their dream world after all he proved it with Goodman Fielders....when he got rid of all the deadwood who been protecting their corner for too many years I think he saved $100 to $150 million every year on expenses...and the company is running better now than before..in reference to BPC...no he does not need to sell his SHARES down,,...the Bankers love him and he can get all the $$$ he wants...one of the induviduals who truely can walk on water...as far as results I understand early September for BPC....


----------



## taurus (22 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Chicken, my comment re: the bandwagon was a tad ambiguous, for which I apologise....I meant in regards to investors who have a lack of faith in Graeme Hart, it would be great for them to read it - with an open mind of course.  Personally I have no reason to doubt him, & think he's doing a fantastic job.  That article just made me go   "he really does walk on water".  Midas touch   

*edit*

Would you envisage a corporate shakedown & sell-off, or a longer-term strategy from Hart.  Any advantages?


Cheers,
T


----------



## chicken (22 August 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*



			
				taurus said:
			
		

> Chicken, my comment re: the bandwagon was a tad ambiguous, for which I apologise....I meant in regards to investors who have a lack of faith in Graeme Hart, it would be great for them to read it - with an open mind of course.  Personally I have no reason to doubt him, & think he's doing a fantastic job.  That article just made me go   "he really does walk on water".  Midas touch
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Would you envisage a corporate shakedown & sell-off, or a longer-term strategy from Hart.  Any advantages?




No, after all he likes his power base and he is only 49 years old...he is not a person who likes to be on permanent holiday...he is a workaholic...so I feel he will make Burns Philp into a global food company..I noticed when I was in Singapore 4 weeks ago Uncle Tobys products were on the local Supermarket shelf.....just my observation...if he sold Purns Philp....at least $1.50 he would want for his shares or controlling stake....so at this time I cant see him sell....Mr Hart is a hard businssman after all he learned panelbeating..and Carter Holt will be the next vitim for him to panelbeat it back into shape...and he is good in what he does...he shakes businesses out of their complacancy and brings them back to health.....The Bankers love him...after all he is qualiefied Accountant to the Dunedin Otago University.....and he thinks up all his moves before he bounces...look how he bought Goodman Fielder...no due diligence..he figured it out all by himself....and I suppose his computer.


----------



## mista200 (29 September 2005)

*Re: Burns philp....BPC*

Wow it seems as though i should have bought some shares at around 90c each.. I may still .. also anyone know the chances of bpc paying dividends again?


----------



## CanOz (19 August 2006)

So whats happening over at Burns Philp?...I wonder what G.Hart is up to? SP has finally broke the 1.00 mark on 9m volume. Anyone hear anything recently?


----------



## nizar (19 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> So whats happening over at Burns Philp?...I wonder what G.Hart is up to? SP has finally broke the 1.00 mark on 9m volume. Anyone hear anything recently?




Graeme Hart is a genius

The way he purchased this company and turned it around the way he did - really quite remarkable

People used to laugh and he was a corporate joke after the masses thought he didnt do due diligence on Burns Philp before he purchased it... but boy did he prove himself...


----------



## CanOz (21 August 2006)

Trading halt....this will be interesting....whats he up to?


----------



## NettAssets (22 August 2006)

> BPC gapped up straight away when the trading resumed. Would you believe i've had two small positions in BPC over the last two months. I just sold one out last week.
> __________________
> _CrazyCanuck_




Would not expect it to go much past the bid of $1.10 as its pretty well a done deal by the sound of it
John


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (22 August 2006)

I bought this share for my 3 kids @ $1.095......should of sold @ $1.16 earlier this year, but I guess its classified as a thin trading profit! :grenade:


----------



## taurus (23 August 2006)

NZ raider Hart keen to fly solo
Rod Myer
August 23, 2006

Hart, New Zealand's most prominent corporate raider since the 1980s glory days of Sir Ron Brierley, will take his empire private following a bid for minorities in Burns Philp.

Mr Hart's privately owned Rank group has bid $1.10 a share for the 42 per cent of Burns Philp it does not already own, a premium of 10 ¢ a share on where it was trading a couple of days before the offer.

The initial response to the offer was good, with 20 million Burns Philp shares changing hands and the share price closing up 0.5 ¢ at $1.09 on the day. An analyst observed that there was no impediment to the bid. "I assume it will be successful," the analyst said. "He's saying: 'I'll give you $1.10 for every $1'."

Rank came out with news of the bid in response to an inquiry from the Australian Stock Exchange about price movements in Burns Philp, which rose about 6 per cent on Monday.

Burns Philp is one of Australia's oldest listed companies.

In more recent times it has been the public vehicle for Mr Hart's signature white-knuckle, extreme-sport approach to corporate raiding. That approach turned him from a tow-truck driver into New Zealand's richest man with an estimated fortune of $2 billion.

Mr Hart now feels he can achieve his ambitions without a conduit to the sharemarket. Yesterday Rank group said it had been giving careful consideration about operating both a private and a publicly-listed company. "On balance we have concluded that it is timely to consolidate into one private structure."

Burns Philp, after troubles in the 1990s, has now sailed into calm waters. It cashed out $5 billion of Hart-era investments and its assets now consist of $2.4 billion in cash, a stake in Goodman Fielder, and a few sundry exposures.

To control Burns Philp, Mr Hart will effectively outlay $1.3 billion and end up with $1.1 billion in cash.

Arthur Lim, research chief with Macquarie Equities in New Zealand, said the offer looked positive for Burns Philp. He said shares had drifted to 90 ¢ in recent months because shareholders feared Mr Hart might lead it on a high-risk venture.

Burns Philp surprised the market in 2003, paying $2 billion for food group Goodman Fielder, a company twice its size. Late last year Mr Hart sold Goodman at a tidy $200 million profit.

But Mr Lim said Mr Hart appeared to be gaining confidence and was likely to be finding the difficulty of carrying shareholders along with him on his raids not worth the effort.

It was significant that he had chosen to carry out his $3 billion takeover of Carter Holt Harvey last year through Rank rather than Burns Philp. "Graeme Hart prefers to deal outside the public limelight," Mr Lim said.

Ratings agency Standard & Poor's placed Burns Philp on credit watch following the offer yesterday.

theage.com.au
http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2006/08/22/1156012541952.html


----------



## Jay-684 (10 September 2006)

can anyone tell me th eprice of BPC shares as at 17th of Aug 2004?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (10 September 2006)

Are you refering to 2006  or 2004.....if 2004 ......and this is from memory it might be close to 35cents.......


----------



## Jay-684 (10 September 2006)

3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Are you refering to 2006  or 2004.....if 2004 ......and this is from memory it might be close to 35cents.......




I'm referring to 2004 and it is closer to 65-75 cents, but I require an exact closing price

cheers


----------



## scranch (10 September 2006)

open,.67;hi,69;lo.67;close.67,v3001th
17/8/04
  brian


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (13 November 2006)

Having problems with westpac like many others are -I did manage to see BPC sellers @ $1.11 was it a digital illusion ? was the Rank Group takecover unsuccessful?


----------



## vicb (13 November 2006)

BPC selling at $1.11. 
I think rank have about 96% at $1.10. So they will be successful with the take over.


----------

